# DeWalt DWP611PK



## BidDaddy (Oct 14, 2011)

Got my DeWalt DWP611PK and I tried it out. I have table mounted routers but I needed a smaller size to do some free hand and the 611 works just fine.
The plunge works great..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

I will 2nd that, now you need to get the table below so you can use it all the time..for the fine work and small jobs.
Can't have to many router tables 

Trim Router Table - Rockler Woodworking Tools

====



Bigdaddy said:


> Got my DeWalt DWP611PK and I tried it out. I have table mounted routers but I needed a smaller size to do some free hand and the 611 works just fine.
> The plunge works great..


----------

